# DK 105 Review



## Patrick B.

Damasko DK105 review.

After 2 years research for a watch marking important points in my life I finally got a Damasko DK105 blue dial with black aligator strap. To make a long story short this watch had to compete Rolex OP39, Longines Master, Omega Aqua Terra, JLC Master Control, Grand Seiko and a few others.

So why the DK105? Well to begin with I was looking for a 3 hands classic, yet sporty all rounder, a daily beater with possibly in-house movement. Not that an ETA movement would be bad, but for this my grail watch I wanted something more exclusive.

Rolex OP39 was long time a favorite for me (yes I know..."exclusivity", but I really like the design of it), possibly the "Red Grape" but the price and purchase politics as well as the big hype around the Crown discouraged me, and after considering an Omega Aqua Terra I moved to JLC for a Master Control. I wear it on and it looked quite nice, but a little to filigree for me, and, honestly too expensive for what it really is. But I wanted something like that, exclusive and very well made. Now Damasko came into play, as I wear as daily rocker a DA36 since 5 years without any problems, still looks brand new&#8230; That's the benefit of "Ice Hardened" steel from Damasko.

Of course I did know about the DK105 and even DK101 before, but I was not too much a fan of small seconds and hand winding. On an exhibition at my local AD I could wear the DK105 in Anthracite and it looked sooo amazing. From now on I investigated a lot further into the model and especially this awesome movement: Could not believe it as I found out of the specifications, the free sprung balance wheel is similar to what Patek is making, the famous "Gyromax". Damasko has his very own "Gyromax", silicon technology and all is done in house by a small family run manufacture (in true sense of the word) in Germany, Regensburg. This is sooo awesome that I decided to pull the trigger as soon as I got the fund. Now I m here with a watch of great technology, awesome finish, awesome movement, awesome case and of an exclusivity that has nothing to envy to the big players like JLC or Patek. It's the Underdog of watch industry.

I m quite sure in the future watch enthusiasts will honor this, at least I did and don't care about how much this brand is accepted or recognized. Real enthusiasts will notice and that's the point. To me, and according to my watchmaker (who does service of several brands, also vintage) this DK105 can easily compete with the big players, on a much more down to earth price point. Talking about steel cases of course.

In short I love it for the high end movement (hand winding is not an issue at all, in fact it's even easier than automatic to me), the case, the exclusivity of a small, likeable brand and the look, it's just an awesome hell of a watch!! The sunburst blue dial "explose" in natural light, it makes me a smile in the face each time I look at it and I look alot on it 
I include a few pics which I took from Damasko Facebook page, I'm a terrible photographer. I assume Damasko is reading here and if there is any problem with that, let me know and I take the pics off.

What can be done better? Not much on that specific model, maybe a steel bracelet would be cool, that said, it looks already awesome on black alligator or brown leather strap and is confortable after 1-2 days when the stiffness of aligator strap relaxed. Readability is excellent, even in the dead of the night I had no problems to read the time on my sideboard. Some will say it's a little big for a dress watch, but that's very subjective. To me it's also a very sporty watch besides his classic design.

An icon? It's Damaskos one and only "dress watch" and the only one with hand winding caliber H35, so why not call it an icon when it can compete the big players? German perfection so to speak and if I can resume it in two words: *Timeless perfection*

Last, but not least, Damasko is a very silent and under the radar brand, they make not a lot of noise, nor publicity, the products stands for themselves. Just is that people has to know about, hence this review. Few more AD, well choosen and with trained service watchmakers would be an improvement. I m lucky to have such an AD very close.

Thank you for your attention.














PS: accuracy will be posted later, it's a little too early after few days. So far its gaining a few secs a day. +10 Secs in 5 days. Pretty good to me so far...


----------



## wtma

Congratulations!! Wear it in good health. 10 seconds gain in 5 days is excellent. I also find the in-house A-35 movement in my DK15 very accurate, around +2-3spd.


----------



## StufflerMike

Thanks for sharing your thoughts with us. Some time ago I switched to a blue strap. The black/blue contrast wasn't my cup of tea.


----------



## PaddyChicago

Stunner.


----------



## Dre

Congradulations! I had a chance to see the blue dialed DK105 when I traded locally to a fellow WIS for his anthracite dialed DK101. Both dials are stunning. It's truly an exceptional watch, I have a very hard time taking it off whenever I do wear mine!


----------



## maniac2003

Beautiful watch. Fine choice.
I'm sure this will be a watch that will bring joy to you for a long long time.

My DA 38 is great (although I had a movement issue just after the warranty expired). I love the robust looks.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Pixel 3 met Tapatalk


----------



## The watch knob

This is a perfect example of dress/sport, one that you can wear any time, any where, and it will always look really good due to the hardened case. Damasko presents great value and quality finishing (I'm wearing a DA37 right now) and I hope to add an in-house movement one to my collection someday.


----------



## whineboy

[Edit: Congratulations!]

Mine says 'hi'. Got in August, love it for many of the reasons you gave. Especially the durability.

I'm serial # 76, may I ask what is yours?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

Dre said:


> Congradulations! I had a chance to see the blue dialed DK105 when I traded locally to a fellow WIS for his anthracite dialed DK101. Both dials are stunning. It's truly an exceptional watch, I have a very hard time taking it off whenever I do wear mine!


Drilled lugs - you lucky man!


----------



## faiz

Can all dk105 owners flood this thread with pics? Just want to see more and more! 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dre

whineboy said:


> Drilled lugs - you lucky man!


They are drilled, and that does make changing straps quite easy. But the overall shape of the lugs is a bit different - much sharper and blockier. Honestly, I prefer the shape of the newer lugs. I find the smoother curves a bit more organic and pleasing.

In a perfect world we could get the newer lugs drilled as well, but aesthetically I can see why the were omitted.


----------



## Patrick B.

whineboy said:


> [Edit: Congratulations!]
> 
> Mine says 'hi'. Got in August, love it for many of the reasons you gave. Especially the durability.
> 
> I'm serial # 76, may I ask what is yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have serial n° 0077 (!), small family...


----------



## McVicar

I couldn't agree more with the original review, the dial is captivating, depending on the light it ranges from a bright kingfisher blue to a dark steely blue/grey. Mine was originally fitted with the anthracite dial, but when I saw pictures of the blue dial just at the time Damasko had my watch back I could not resist asking them to switch it to the blue dial. I love both colours, but the blue to me is special. It has become my daily watch, because it feels special and it stands up to the rigours of daily life. An unsung hero of a watch.


----------



## faiz

Where are the pictures! 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## McVicar

Hmmm rotation fail, but you get the drift!


----------



## Patrick B.

I promised some accuracy reports: after 2 weeks its less than 5 (!) seconds. I noticed in the first 2 days that the watch gains 4-5 secs daily if fully wound. When winding each 2 days (power reserve is 52 hours) and let over night with crown up the DK105 loose gained time. I must say, I did not expect such an accuracy, this is simply close to perfect. Hope it stays like it is.

I could not be more happier with this watch. I often look at the movement with a reading glass, seeing it moving, living, breathing, its such a beauty.... of course the dial also, pictures does not make justice, you must see it in real, but I will try to post some soon.

Whish you all happy christmass and all the best for 2020.


----------



## whineboy

Patrick B. said:


> I promised some accuracy reports: after 2 weeks its less than 5 (!) seconds. I noticed in the first 2 days that the watch gains 4-5 secs daily if fully wound. When winding each 2 days (power reserve is 52 hours) and let over night with crown up the DK105 loose gained time. I must say, I did not expect such an accuracy, this is simply close to perfect. Hope it stays like it is.
> 
> I could not be more happier with this watch. I often look at the movement with a reading glass, seeing it moving, living, breathing, its such a beauty.... of course the dial also, pictures does not make justice, you must see it in real, but I will try to post some soon.
> 
> Whish you all happy christmass and all the best for 2020.


That's really great accuracy.

Mine gains 2-4 seconds a day. There is a lot of positional variation in its timekeeping (I used the IOS Timegrapher app to check as well as monitoring it overnight). When worn daily and left sitting overnight, I find that (overnight) crown left gives me the lowest daily rate, around +1, dial up gains the most, +4 to +7 a day.

I wind mine daily, I've read watchmakers and others here say mechanical watches are regulated with the assumption of daily winding. But what you are doing seems to be working well, so, you got the answer!

Enjoy and happy holidays.


----------



## Psalty

Great review, Patrick B, and all the jump-ins keep reinforcing your original evaluation.

I picked this one up from nogregrets, and I could not be more pleased or happy with it. He said it was too large for his wrist, and that makes sense. My wrist is 8.5" and the 105 looks good, but a small wrist is probably the wrong home for it unless you really like to rock large-wearing watches.

I'm not entirely sure how I became interested in the 105. Probably the photos in this forum, reviews like yours, and knowledge of its technical features. But I wasn't looking for a dress watch, which this definitely is. However, it is also something more - a statement of mechanical prowess that can withstand any abuse a gentleman can reasonably dish out. In my view, this is a watch that Rolex would make if Rolex were still making the watches that made the brand famous.

Yes, it is dressy but it is also profoundly masculine. No shrinking pansy here! The formidable case doubles down on that impression, and the polished surfaces relieve what I sometimes think of as the unremitting dullness - interesting and purposeful, mind you, but purposefully dull - of Damasko finishes. I own a DA44, which I love to put on and not have to think about when wearing - a sturdy and beautiful bit of engineering - but it always felt a shade unrefined when combined with a suit.

The DK105, without being gaudy, screams specialness, if I may use that word. Glad to join the club of 105 owners!

Just two photos: The first attests to the remarkably reflective quality, picking up light from all around. The second is less about the reflections and more about the solidity and stability of the case and its design.


----------



## benny

You are right, it’s a modern interpretation of the Rolex of old. Works everywhere.


----------



## whineboy

Looks great on you! Hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine.


----------



## noregrets

What a wonderful review Psalty. Wear it in good health brother!


----------



## Psalty

noregrets said:


> What a wonderful review Psalty. Wear it in good health brother!


Thanks, noregrets. And thanks for the easy transaction. By the way, if you miss the watch...I strongly doubt it will ever be for sale by me! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## whineboy

Wearing this today in Psalty's honor. I truly adore this GADA watch (fyi my wrist is 7 1/4"):


----------



## Psalty

Well thank you, whineboy. Looks good on you!


----------



## Psalty

benny said:


> You are right, it's a modern interpretation of the Rolex of old. Works everywhere.


That the DK 105 is "a modern interpretation of the Rolex of old" is not quite what I meant, although I can see strains of the 4 digit Explorer, for instance. Hard to get far away from the classics. Good design builds on tradition, and in a way it is impossible to avoid certain clichés without going off the deep end.

I wore an early '80s 5513 Sub for many years and had to sell - another story. But even that watch was a few steps away from what I thought were the most lovely of the Sub line; it was very handsome but had some dainty touches leaning toward jewelry and the changes wrought since then have made the Subs unwearable for me. There is simply too much of whatever extra - over and above an excellent and sturdy watch - that Rolex is selling. I am sure Rolex is making good watches, but they are for someone else, not me, even were I willing to shell out the green.

Damasko builds watches as an expression of engineering excellence, and their designs are "good" inasmuch as they suit the purpose for which they are made. The 105 is in line with this thinking, adding to it enough spit and polish to be suitable for a dressy occasion without losing any of the masculine energy of the rest of the line.

I am not overly persuaded by the James Bond phenomenon, and I don't fit the prototype. But all other things being equal and if Fleming were writing today, Bond would not likely be wearing Rolex or Omega. Screw the cachet! The 105 would be on the A list for virility, durability, and elan. In a pinch, you could really hurt a villain with the mere metal of a Damasko!

Descriptions really are more fun with a pic!


----------



## Psalty

Have to add that noregrets sent me a Hirsch strap after the deal was all done, gratis. What a great guy to buy from!

In any case, I think it's beautiful on the blue DK. It's not particularly creative to be taking pictures of your wrist in a car, but when else is the watch sitting in front of my face? Here it is: 5º F outside today.


----------



## noregrets

Stunning combo and photo Psalty!! 

Thanks for the kind words also.


----------



## Patrick B.

Psalty said:


> Great review, Patrick B, and all the jump-ins keep reinforcing your original evaluation.
> 
> I picked this one up from nogregrets, and I could not be more pleased or happy with it. He said it was too large for his wrist, and that makes sense. My wrist is 8.5" and the 105 looks good, but a small wrist is probably the wrong home for it unless you really like to rock large-wearing watches.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure how I became interested in the 105. Probably the photos in this forum, reviews like yours, and knowledge of its technical features. But I wasn't looking for a dress watch, which this definitely is. However, it is also something more - a statement of mechanical prowess that can withstand any abuse a gentleman can reasonably dish out. In my view, this is a watch that Rolex would make if Rolex were still making the watches that made the brand famous.
> 
> Yes, it is dressy but it is also profoundly masculine. No shrinking pansy here! The formidable case doubles down on that impression, and the polished surfaces relieve what I sometimes think of as the unremitting dullness - interesting and purposeful, mind you, but purposefully dull - of Damasko finishes. I own a DA44, which I love to put on and not have to think about when wearing - a sturdy and beautiful bit of engineering - but it always felt a shade unrefined when combined with a suit.
> 
> The DK105, without being gaudy, screams specialness, if I may use that word. Glad to join the club of 105 owners!
> 
> Just two photos: The first attests to the remarkably reflective quality, picking up light from all around. The second is less about the reflections and more about the solidity and stability of the case and its design.
> 
> View attachment 14767049
> 
> 
> View attachment 14767047


thanks for your input. I should open new thread why I choose Damasko upon Rolex, JLC and Omega. Will do so in near future. The DK105 is stunning, accuracy is like a quarz watch, still +- 2 seconds, in fact there was no need for readjustement since purchase beginning of december. I wear the watch daily. Cheerz, P.


----------



## Psalty

Would look forward to that thread.


----------



## Tanjecterly

I have to wonder how this would handle on a 6.5 inch wrist? Very tempting indeed.


----------



## whineboy

Tanjecterly said:


> I have to wonder how this would handle on a 6.5 inch wrist? Very tempting indeed.


Based on my 7 1/4" wrist, it will overhang and wear poorly. It's at the limit of what I am comfortable with. See my post #23 above. And:


----------



## Tanjecterly

Thanks Whineboy!


----------



## whineboy

Tanjecterly said:


> Thanks Whineboy!


Wish the advice could have been more positive.

Obviously the best thing would be to try one on. If you are ever in NYC, shoot me a PM and you can try mine.


----------



## kusaioyaji

Hi Tanjecterly:

I have a 6.5" left wrist and I believe my DK101 wears/appears just fine for me. While sometimes new things in life may seem "off" or "strange" when first encountered, I never felt this way about my DK101. Lugs are flatter and longer as previously mentioned in threads.

-Leon


----------



## Tanjecterly

Thank you both Whineboy and Kusaioyaji!


----------



## tiktiktiktik

Wait... how did I get here... and why am I now wanting a DK105!? My damasko wishlist grows.


----------



## beau007

tiktiktiktik said:


> Wait... how did I get here... and why am I now wanting a DK105!? My damasko wishlist grows.


That's the risk we take when we visit this forum! I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## tiktiktiktik

beau007 said:


> That's the risk we take when we visit this forum! I know exactly how you feel.


I think the only thing saving me from this purchase is my 6.25" wrist! Still looking at that DC56 or DA47 though...


----------



## Patrick B.

tiktiktiktik said:


> I think the only thing saving me from this purchase is my 6.25" wrist! Still looking at that DC56 or DA47 though...


for small wrists I would also consider Damasko DS30, I like particulary DS30 OBO. Love the blue dial, orange second hand and submarine steel case. Fresh looking sports watch!

https://www.damasko-watches.com/de/...flache-drei-zeiger-sport-modelle/131/ds30-obo


----------



## elbilo

Patrick B. said:


> for small wrists I would also consider Damasko DS30, I like particulary DS30 OBO. Love the blue dial, orange second hand and submarine steel case. Fresh looking sports watch!
> 
> https://www.damasko-watches.com/de/...flache-drei-zeiger-sport-modelle/131/ds30-obo


I'd be all over the DS30 OBO if the date wheel and hands were matching blue. I actually had a deposit down with WatchMann when they were incoming, but realized the black disrupts it too much for me.


----------



## thedonn007

So, what is the lug to lug on this? Not looking too good for my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Mr Happy

Great review Patrick, is a beautiful watch, Thanks for sharing your thoughts with us!


----------



## whineboy

thedonn007 said:


> So, what is the lug to lug on this? Not looking too good for my 6.5" wrist.


50mm and it wears large.


----------



## thedonn007

whineboy said:


> thedonn007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what is the lug to lug on this? Not looking too good for my 6.5" wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 50mm and it wears large.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I have a Bulova Lunar Pilot with 52 mm lug to lug and it is a bit large for me as well.


----------



## whineboy

thedonn007 said:


> Thanks. I have a Bulova Lunar Pilot with 52 mm lug to lug and it is a bit large for me as well.


On the wrist today. I adore this watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

I really like this watch but there's something about it that bothers me; it seems to me that a great deal of real estate on the hands is taken up with the super luminova treatment. I don't know if it's just because of how it photographs, but does it give it a toolish vibe in your opinion because I think this is a really nice clean looking dress watch?


----------



## Cahanc

robi1138 said:


> I really like this watch but there's something about it that bothers me; it seems to me that a great deal of real estate on the hands is taken up with the super luminova treatment. I don't know if it's just because of how it photographs, but does it give it a toolish vibe in your opinion because I think this is a really nice clean looking dress watch?


Damasko is almost exclusively a tool watch company, this watch oozes that vibe with elegance baked in as well, its a fantastic watch!


----------

